# New Lures - ICAST



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

New innovations coming out. Check 'em out.
My favorite is the Original Wiggle Wart design with new colors.
http://www.bassmaster.com/slideshow/2014-products-debuting-icast

And for you spinnerbait lovers. Check this new Venom Lures designs out. These are perfect hard thumpin' spinnerbaits. 
http://www.venomlures.com/venom-double-turtle-back.htm


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Those are nice spinnerbaits Jeff. I shall be adding some to my aresonal but wished they would make a 3/4oz. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't wait for ICAST coverage! It's my second favorite fishing event after the bassmaster classic! My phone and tablet will be running nonstop ICAST videos from tackle tour, tackle warehouse and wired2fish for a solid week and a half! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

It is the show of all show,
Look foward to it even more than the Classic Expo
All the new stuff is there.
People from all over the World attend.
Thats the big deference from the Classic.
Reelgrip has a booth,if your goin ,check us out.
But... Vegas in a lot more fun than Olando.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I would love to set up there in a couple years!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> It is the show of all show,
> Look foward to it even more than the Classic Expo
> All the new stuff is there.
> People from all over the World attend.
> ...


Yeah, but I'm a tournament junky. I'm not going to the classic just for the expo.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

hopefully these new wiggle warts take the wind from the sails of the insane market for the pre-raps.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

A few years ago, ICAST was in Vegas.
There was a salt water tackle company,
I cant remember who they where,had a lure
worth over 1 Million dollars. Made of diamonds
and rubies. 3 armed guards carried it in, in the 
morning, and out at nite, and stayed rite there,
with it all day. It was a Marlin lure, and they had a video
goin with footage of them actually catching a Marlin 
with it. I was in a big glass case, like I said.
3 armed guards.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

pppatrick said:


> hopefully these new wiggle warts take the wind from the sails of the insane market for the pre-raps.


Would be nice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

